
GitLab 11.0 Released with Auto DevOps and License Management - keybits
https://about.gitlab.com/2018/06/22/gitlab-11-0-released/
======
mikewhy
I'm super interested in auto-devops, but we've already got something in place
using docker-compose that brings up domains based on project/branch name.

It works well, and we have an easier time dealing with docker-compose than
kubernetes, but dang if those graphs aren't fun to look at.

~~~
sytse
What graphs do you mean?

------
omnibrain
Interesting that they integrated Mattermost in their omnibus package and not
gitter.

~~~
joshlambert
We've had Mattermost integrated for quite some time, it predates the gitter
acquisition. It's in use by around 5% of our installations and has a
passionate userbase.

~~~
implying
How do you know this? Does gitlab have telemetry in its base installation?

~~~
blackst0ne
Yes, it does.

[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/admin_area/settings/usage_st...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/admin_area/settings/usage_statistics.html#usage-
ping)

